# Native



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody know anything about these boats?

I have a friend looking at this one.

http://nativewatercraft.com/boat_detail.cfm?id=44


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

its an alright boat. i prefer the slayer 12 myself. i just bought a mariner 12.5 propel and im going to be buying the slayer 12 here soon.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Bollocks, are you dissatisfied with the mariner propel, or do you just want the slayer as well?


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

no i love the mariner propel, i just want the slayer as well. im going to use them for different things. the mariner for off shore and a little deeper water and the slayer for fly fishing and flats. plus an extra yak never hurt anything.


----------

